# Tinting rear window, help!



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I just need to know the best method for tinting the rear window. I got mirror tint, and i got the rear side windows done so far, looks super pro! and NICE. 

How should i do the back window..

should i cut it into like 5 strips, and place inbetween the rear defrosters. 

or should i put it on the outside of the window first, and go from there... (i have no question mark button..)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

that you measure from the outside. spray with soap first then measure. but make sure that you dont tint over the little bubble portion at the top and i think its on the bottom too, of the window. if you tint there you will have air all in the tint. measure on outside, spray on inside and adjust.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

oh yeah, just cut one piece......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I say go over the defroster strips with one big piece just make sure you make it as tight as you can so it doesn't bubble up.

Then again, I've never done this stuff in my life.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm afraid to tint my windows by myself. I can't imagine doing it without getting any bubbles at all. Obviously some people do it well but I'm afraid to try it.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I did my old car, and it was bubble free... only thing i am thinking of is getting a heat gun (aka hair dryer) and blowing the inside of the window as soon as i get it smoothed down, and ill just keep on pushing out any extra bubbles.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Use the heat gun to shrink the tint to fit better before your apply it.You do this by or when you cut it to fit on the outside of the glass.Then move it to and apply on the inside.you can do what you said then to help any bubbles to evaperate.Just dont get it to close or hold heat in the same place to long.About 6 to 8 inches away works good.


----------

